# Chickie Poo



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

As I stated in a previous thread I just bought 8 chicks from a local feed store. This morning maybe 3? Have poo stuck to their rears. How should I get it off? Should I just leave it to fall off on its own?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I use an old wash rag soaked in warm water, then apply it to the rear end and let it soak and soften the feces. Then very gently wipe it off. Dont never pull feces off their rear end, it's possible to unknowingly pull their intestines out.


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

How long should I hold the rag to a chicks rear? I'm just nervous their little hearts won't handle being messed with for too long


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have used an alternative way. Snipping off the dried poo, and applying oil or Vaseline to the area to help it not stick. 

Dawg, I never thought of that-pulling it off can damage the insides . 

ND Chickie, first off, welcome ! I would handle them as much as possible because that's how they get used to it.


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

I'll have to try to trim it when I get home tried the warm rag to behind and it didn't seem to help on the other 2


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

I finally got all the poo off! Soaked and wiped from vents then used those tiny sewing scissors to snip it of feathers


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Either way is good. Some people have a problem with a "sanitary" trim.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have been doing that as well. Fortunately, I haven't had very many pasty butts to deal with. One of my big girls has been trimmed and vaselined up. Works great!


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

Why would people have a problem with snipping some feathers? Especially if it means that they're not clogged up? 
Vasoline seems to be helping, none are icky today.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What causes pasty butts?I have never had that problem(knock on wood).Is it limited to fuzzies or do older chicks get it?Just wondering,you never know what the future holds but now I know how to address this issue.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Changes in temps and environment, changes in feed and maybe even bacterial. All breeds are susceptible. Other than that, I don't know why some owners see more than others. I've only had a very few cases....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> What causes pasty butts?I have never had that problem(knock on wood).Is it limited to fuzzies or do older chicks get it?Just wondering,you never know what the future holds but now I know how to address this issue.


I'm not sure about pasty butt. It seems that mine have always been some get a buildup of poo and others do not. I worry that the build up will block the poo coming out.

My hens , well some get a poopy butt and I don't know why. Some don't and I don't know why. Someone told me they either have Velcro butt, and some have Teflon butts.


----------

